# Fretboard App



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Any recommendations for an iphone app that would help me learn the guitar fretboard?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

bscott said:


> Any recommendations for an iphone app that would help me learn the guitar fretboard?


https://developmentality.wordpress....itar-fretboard-app-usability-lessons-learned/


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Thank you, much appreciated.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

My kids have Tenuto on their iPods - they use it for piano, but it seems to me that the fretboard part of the app is pretty decent too. You can get more info at www.musictheory.net


----------



## 2112 (Dec 30, 2020)

I know this is not an app..but I've been playing guitar for years and after trying this...it worked! Best technique yet. I modified it slightly to go up and down the strings high to low as well.


----------

